# Litter



## thatkiidsean (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey guys!

I was just wondering: what would be the best brand of litter to put in a bun's litter box? I know cat litter is bad for bunnies. Some brands I've heard of are Yesterday's News, Feline Pine, and Grass (Timothy) Hay. I want something that is absorbent, yet odor-controlled. Do you guys have any recommendations? :litterempty:


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2014)

Most people here seem to either use the pelleted paper (yesterday's news) which I find isn't very good at odor control, or the pelleted wood shavings (I can't remember what the USA brands are) but I know people buy them for wood pellet heaters and they're very cheap per bag. I use an australian brand wood pellet and I find it's very good.

Cat litters are bad because they're either usually clumping (very bad when ingested because they swell up inside) or the chemicals that they're made of and the added scents are bad when ingested. It needs to be something that if you're bunny eats, isn't going to harm him/her.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 23, 2014)

whats a good brand of wood shavings? I can look up the AUS brand and check for it here in the USA and I thought wood was bad?


----------



## pani (Jun 23, 2014)

I use Carefresh recycled paper litter for my two, it's a bit pricey but I've found it's the best for our needs.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Jun 23, 2014)

I use yesterday news cat litter. I change the whole box once a week, and I add hay to it daily. Its not so bad and I have 5.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> whats a good brand of wood shavings? I can look up the AUS brand and check for it here in the USA and I thought wood was bad?



Yes, wood *shavings* are bad, but a compressed and dried wood pellet is not. The brand I buy in Australia is called Oz-Pet you can see what it looks like here: http://www.oz-pet.net.au/litter.html


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 24, 2014)

Azerane said:


> Yes, wood *shavings* are bad, but a compressed and dried wood pellet is not. The brand I buy in Australia is called Oz-Pet you can see what it looks like here: http://www.oz-pet.net.au/litter.html


 
Yes, I believe azarene's earlier post was intended to say wood "pellets" not wood "shavings". It is the wood pellets that many RO members use. There are a variety of different brands in the US. Hardware stores often carry them as fuel for wood pellet stoves. I get mine at a feed store. The wood pellets look just like the Yesterdays News pellets. 

I prefer the wood pellets over any other litter I've tried. I top mine with hay.


----------



## Troller (Jun 24, 2014)

I use wood pellets. Very economical and I see no difference in odor control between that and yesterdays news.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 24, 2014)

Blue eyes said:


> Yes, I believe azarene's earlier post was intended to say wood "pellets" not wood "shavings". It is the wood pellets that many RO members use. There are a variety of different brands in the US. Hardware stores often carry them as fuel for wood pellet stoves. I get mine at a feed store. The wood pellets look just like the Yesterdays News pellets.
> 
> I prefer the wood pellets over any other litter I've tried. I top mine with hay.



I know what I meant, lol. It just didn't come out quite right


----------



## Bville (Jun 24, 2014)

I use horse stall pellets from Tractor Supply. It comes in big 40 pound bags. I change my rabbit's litter boxes every day (3), top it will a little hay to make it more comfortable for them to walk on, and a bag last about 10 days for 3 rabbits. I think how often you change the litter box depends on your own circumstances, but my rabbits are outdoors so I change it every day to prevent bugs from being attracted to it. In the winter when there are no bugs I sometimes change them every other day.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 26, 2014)

What are your opinions on puppy training pads to put on the bottom of the litter box with timothy hay in it?


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 26, 2014)

I use to line the cage with them in case of misses so they weren't walking all day in their pee, I use breeders choice litter (yesterday's news) in their litter tray and hay in a hay wheel next to the tray 
I don't like putting the hay in the litter tray because I don't want Shida to eat something that has been peed on (personal preference)


----------



## rachaeeelanneee (Jun 26, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> What are your opinions on puppy training pads to put on the bottom of the litter box with timothy hay in it?




I wouldn't recommend that, if your rabbit is a chewer. I used to line Moo's cage with the puppy pads cause they're really cheap and easy to get a hold of, but all he did was dig on them and chew them. Also, just the pads with hay over them probably wouldn't be absorbent enough. I use Good Mews recycled paper pellets on top of paper towels(if I have them, also making sure they're COMPLETELY covered so Moo won't eat them) and topped with hay.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 27, 2014)

SO would Yesterdays News, Wood Pellets for wood stoves or Carefresh would be better?


----------



## Bville (Jun 27, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> SO would Yesterdays News, Wood Pellets for wood stoves or Carefresh would be better?



I've tried all three of those and they are all good options. What it came down to for me was price and the wood pellets are the least expensive so that's what I use. Once you try one, you can see if it works for you based on how it controls odors and other factors, and then you can just decide what you like best and what works best for you.


----------



## 2bfg (Jun 27, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was just wondering: what would be the best brand of litter to put in a bun's litter box? I know cat litter is bad for bunnies. Some brands I've heard of are Yesterday's News, Feline Pine, and Grass (Timothy) Hay. I want something that is absorbent, yet odor-controlled. Do you guys have any recommendations? :litterempty:



Is it bad that i dont use litter? i just have a large tray and wash it everyday...


----------



## Bville (Jun 27, 2014)

2bfg said:


> Is it bad that i dont use litter? i just have a large tray and wash it everyday...



The litter is basically to soak up the urine to keep the bunny from getting wet feet and to contain the mess to make cleanup easier for us humans. Is the tray you are talking about under a wire bottom cage?


----------



## sungura (Jun 29, 2014)

I use wood pellets and they work great! No urine smell and very absorbent. It's less than $5 for 40lbs and lasts me about 6 weeks, which is a really long time considering I use it for my cats/rats and rabbit


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 30, 2014)

I use Yesterday's News. It's recycled newspaper pellets. It's not that expensive if you buy a large bag either. I get a 30 pound bag for $13 and it lasts my bun quite a few months.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 30, 2014)

How much litter should I put in the litter box?


----------



## pani (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm quite liberal with it - probably between 1.5 - 2 inches deep.


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 30, 2014)

I use enough to fill about 1/3 of the tray


----------

